# Warranty "Body Kit"



## stephan28 (Jun 25, 2017)

Has anyone had Masterbuilt warranty their smoker and send them a "Body Kit?" 

I'm just curious what I should expect to show up and what I may have to transfer from one to the other. 

Thanks!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 25, 2017)

Which MES are you talking about as they are different designs and different even between generations of the same model.

Also I totally pulled apart a MES 30 analog to customize it and there was nothing a drill, 1/8" drill bit, rivet gun, 1/8" rivets and screwdriver could not replace or access on mine.  It was 90% held together with aluminum pop rivets.  I pulled mine down the the individual panels so I could insulate it with rock wool (it was their entry level and uninsulated from the factory, but it had the void for insulation).

I'm sure it will come with instructions for the kit, and depending on which model it is, there should be someone in here who has modded one or made the repair you are looking at.


----------



## stephan28 (Jun 25, 2017)

It's a gen 1'ish 40" MES 20070311. The stainless model with the rounded controller on top and the smaller window on the door.

Thanks


----------



## stephan28 (Jul 7, 2017)

I received the body kit. For anyone who may want to know in the future, the body kit does not come with the front door (the hinge points are there though), chip loader, chip tray, grates, water pan, or the inside grease pan. It also does not come with the top mounted controller or the rear mounted grease catch. The clips for the rear mounted grease catch are installed along with the smoker feet.


----------



## darthsmoker (Jul 17, 2017)

they have offered me the same replacement.  after going through it how difficult was it?  i replaced the element, controller, and removed the chip burner assembly already.  any worse than that (btw if anyone is reading this planning to replace the element the walls surrounding the wiring are SHARP!  be careful)


----------



## stephan28 (Jul 17, 2017)

DarthSmoker said:


> they have offered me the same replacement.  after going through it how difficult was it?  i replaced the element, controller, and removed the chip burner assembly already.  any worse than that (btw if anyone is reading this planning to replace the element the walls surrounding the wiring are SHARP!  be careful)



It's child's play compared to what you've already done. If they send you the body kit you'll have to transfer the front door,  (hardest part but very simple) I think I just removed the lower door hinge on both and reinstalled once I got the door swapped over. The other items are easy, controller, racks, water pan, drip pan, drip tray, exterior handle, and chip loader


----------



## darthsmoker (Jul 17, 2017)

Cool. Thanks. It is on the way.  What was yours doing?  I could not get mine to hold a temp above 212 even in 100 degree outside temp.


----------



## stephan28 (Jul 17, 2017)

DarthSmoker said:


> Cool. Thanks. It is on the way.  What was yours doing?  I could not get mine to hold a temp above 212 even in 100 degree outside temp.



I could never even get mine to turn on to burn off the manufacturing oil and do the initial seasoning. The controller would turn off somewhere between setting the temperature or setting the time. It would never get to the point of actually heating up.


----------



## darthsmoker (Jul 18, 2017)

did they make you send a picture of the cord cut and info plate removed?  i just got notified i need to do that before they ship the replacement.


----------



## stephan28 (Jul 18, 2017)

DarthSmoker said:


> did they make you send a picture of the cord cut and info plate removed?  i just got notified i need to do that before they ship the replacement.



They had me cut the cord and send them a picture of that and the data plate. They never told me to actually remove the data plate. Sending you a PM.


----------

